# Nobody has ever heard of a 5 cylinder



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Why is it no one has ever heard of a 5 cylinder. Whenever I say I have a 5 cylinder most people are like WTF?. My friend talks about my 5 cylinder to his Subaru friends and they think we are retarded or something(He drives an 09 wrx). I think most people are missing out on one of the most unique sounding engines. I just wanted to point this out lol.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Most people are just stupid hahaha, or ignorant to the fact that they exist. ****, anyone with a Volvo should know all about 5 cylinders or at least heard of them. Theres 3 cylinders in the old Geo Metros and Im sure not many people are aware of or know that. Just gotta be into all kinds of cars to know that kinda stuff I guess.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

my gf told her friends that i have a 5 cyl car, and they asked if i cut the 6th... i just lol'ed


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

tay272 said:


> Theres 3 cylinders in the old Geo Metros and Im sure not many people are aware of or know that.


 I did Just because my cousin was looking into getting one for fuel economy. he ended up buying a 1988 mercedes 500 SEL instead - the complete opposite :laugh:


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

jaja123 said:


> Why is it no one has ever heard of a 5 cylinder. Whenever I say I have a 5 cylinder most people are like WTF?. My friend talks about my 5 cylinder to his Subaru friends and they think we are retarded or something(He drives an 09 wrx). I think most people are missing out on one of the most unique sounding engines. I just wanted to point this out lol.


 Thats cause most manufactures either come out with a 4, 6, 8, 10, 12 cylinder so anytime someone here's a number thats odd, it messes them up lol... although most jap car enthusiasts are narrow minded and all about 4 cylinder motors... the reason why i love the 5 is cause its just right.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Even Americanos use the 5 cylinder. 3.5L Canyon I5 if I'm not mistaken. 

I never tell people I have 5 cylinders for this reason that they look at you funny. Instead I tell them I have an odd number of cylinders, peaks people's interest more. :thumbup::thumbup: 

Although in typing this I think from now on I will refer to my 2.5 as an I(4+1).


----------



## WikdR32 (Jul 26, 2006)

I tell people it has 4cyl fuel economy with 6cyl power...but yes I agree with OP.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

When is someone gonna make a 7 cylinder? Itll blow peoples MINDS! HAHAHAHA


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

WikdR32 said:


> I tell people it has 4cyl fuel economy with 6cyl power.


I typically state the opposite.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

well, yeah, no one knows that a Porsche's 911 engine is a flat six either. Everyone thinks it's a V6.  
Or they call a 4 cylinder: V4. I am like, what??? no such thing


----------



## Evil_Charles (Jun 16, 2009)

*I knew about 5 cylinder engines for a long time*

One of my uncles had an '80s Mercedes 300 SD. It was a 3 liter 5 cylinder diesel. Those things are fast once that turbo kicks in. I drove it a couple times and almost bought it. The sprinters also had 5 cylinder engines which might be similar. Not much horsepower but lots of torque and slow only off from a stop. I like my Jettas 2.5. I rarely turn on the radio because I like the way it sounds. I don't drive it hard I just like to hear it and the road (I am in Pennsylvania and I don't like many of our roads, they are just plain horrible in many places).


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

eatrach said:


> Or they call a 4 cylinder: V4. I am like, what??? no such thing


 There are plenty of V4 engines. They are about as rare as a 5 cylinder though. Maybe even more rare, and pretty oldschool too.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

nah actual v4's on the road are extremely rare. There was one from the 50's I think and some bikes may have them. The 5 cylinders are abundant in jettas which I believe is vw's highest selling car. And yea, people probably don't know smart cars have a 3 cylinder either. Or know how a W engine is configured.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

When I think of it though some a lot of manufactures that have had 5 cylinders. Old school audi's(Co worker has an audi 5000 sounds and runs great), Honda's 5 cylinder in the Vigor, MB diesels, Ford focus rs motor, GM's 3.5/3.7L and Volvo and probably some others. They still are quite rare though and I feel unique because of it.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

They have not been around for quite a while. They used to be really popular! I remember an era where you couldn't pick up a tuner magazine w/out seeing a 5 cylinder this or that. Give it time, give it time. We are going to see a ton more w/the 8 cylinder tax coming around and 6 cylinders flooding the market. 

I love my five cylinder because people automatically assume it has one more cylinder of power than their four banger :laugh: Like the dimensions of the cylinders somehow don't diminish w/number :facepalm: 



My wife wants a treg so naturally it has to be the v10 since i'm the "vw expert" and in charge of shopping for one . Can't wait to drop the word "v10 turbo" in conversation lol. Instead of people assuming I'm retarded, they'll assume I'm full of it! Even worse, what if they remember me as "the guy who thinks he has 5 cylinders" when i'm talking about the v10 tdi? :laugh: Then I'll just be considered "the crazy guy" :screwy: 

Maybe I should tell them I welded two inline 5's together to make the treg motor. "custom"


----------



## Evil_Charles (Jun 16, 2009)

If they consider you the crazy guy pop open the hood and show them. We will then find out who the crazy one is hehehe. There are also V5s. I have never seen one but now I know they are out there somewhere. There are some people who don't know about the w16s and w12s. My aunt's Bentley has the w12. Just google and when you do click images/pictures. There are a lot of bizarre engines out there. Some of them might only be sold overseas, mostly the ones we wish were for sale over here. Usually the diesels. There is a 2.5 liter 5 cylinder diesel. It shows up some times when I google our own 2.5 looking for maintenance tips and advice on anything.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i know of VR5s...i havent heard a v5... :screwy:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

DerekH said:


> There are plenty of V4 engines. They are about as rare as a 5 cylinder though. Maybe even more rare, and pretty oldschool too.


 on VWs'!!!! 
They used to comment on my 'ol MK II GTI 16v: is that a V4?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I tell a white lie to clueless people and convince them it's half a Lamborghini's V10. :lol:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I tell a white lie to clueless people and convince them it's half a Lamborghini's V10. :lol:


 the head, sorta is.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

WikdR32 said:


> I tell people it has 4cyl fuel economy with 6cyl power...but yes I agree with OP.


 mileage of a 4 cylinder eh? dream on! it's not as bad as the 6 though, but a NA 4 cyl gets killer mpg's, and the same goes for a turbo 4 cyl. our 5 cyl. on the other hand...meh, i get about 24-25 mpg's combined. nothing to write home about, actually its quite disappointing...


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

my 09+ as well as the others are averaging around 28mpg city/hwy. the turbo 2.5 w/SRI and 09+ tune said he averaging 28mpg as well on larger injectors. I can't complain. If this car makes 300hp and 28mpg i'll be grinning ear to ear. 

i don't think the number of cylinders really is that much about economy. i think its about smoother acceleration and a sweet noise that no 4 cylinder has except maybe the honda or mitsubishi 4 cyls. with the short runner and stock exhaust/cat hooked up, this car sounds amazing and way faster than it really is. its such a unique tone that my co-workers often comment to me that it "must be really fast". i don't get the wierd looks from people running a stock exhaust and having a unique sound to the car with the SRI. i think i'll be running stock or near stock setup exhaust for life. its nice when the wife actually sleeps in the car on road trips too, if ya know what i mean....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

agreed... on mine (09) i get 32mpg on hwy!


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> agreed... on mine (09) i get 32mpg on hwy!


 I'm seeing this on hwy as well. 26-27 mix of city and hwy.


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I tell a white lie to clueless people and convince them it's half a Lamborghini's V10. :lol:


 Not so much a white lie, but an overally exagerated truth :laugh:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

add subaru boxer engine to the list of good sounding 4 cylinders


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

jaja123 said:


> add subaru boxer engine to the list of good sounding 4 cylinders


 They're unique, but the sound of our 2.5l is velvety. 
I've had people tell me my car sounds like "a Lamborghini", "a superbike" and "a supercar".


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

jaja123 said:


> add subaru boxer engine to the list of good sounding 4 cylinders


 Which is pretty much a VW engine. Pretty much all the old aircooled engines are boxer engines that VW designed. Then Porsche had a go with them and stuck with them till this very day. Subaru should thank VW for that engine design. I dont know why VW hasnt decided to really go back to thier roots and build some newer boxer engines for our cars today, maybe even throw in some rear wheel drive action. Those would be some fun cars to have, till then Ill stick with my 2.5 and love every minute of it :thumbup:


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Evil_Charles said:


> One of my uncles had an '80s Mercedes 300 SD. It was a 3 liter 5 cylinder diesel. Those things are fast once that turbo kicks in. I drove it a couple times and almost bought it. The sprinters also had 5 cylinder engines which might be similar. Not much horsepower but lots of torque and slow only off from a stop. I like my Jettas 2.5. I rarely turn on the radio because I like the way it sounds. I don't drive it hard I just like to hear it and the road (I am in Pennsylvania and I don't like many of our roads, they are just plain horrible in many places).


Crazy old man Ferdinand Piech is the one behind the 5-cylinder diesel for Mercedes. Before working for Audi, Piech had an engineering firm just like his grandfather, Ferdinand Porsche. The 5-cylinder Merc diesel was his work, which Piech later brought to Audi but as a gas engine... we all know about the Audi Quattro of the '80s. 

As CEO and Chairman of VAG, crazy man Piech's ambition was to overtake Daimler. VAG now has more products in its portfolio (SEAT to Bugatti) and VAG is bigger and wealthier than Daimler.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

man I love the 5cyl exhaust note. Very few 4cyl engines sound good, I'll hand it to subaru on a mean sounding motor and somehow those old 8vs sound amazing with a cam and headerback with a borla muffler... as for old 8v engines though WTF is up with counterflow heads


----------

